

Hacker Monthly April 2011 Issue - il
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-11.html

======
aaronlidman
anyone else having problems with the pdf? it locks up anything I try to read
it with past page 3.

\- OSX 10.6.6, using Safari (inline), Preview or Skim.

~~~
bearwithclaws
We've fixed it. Please try again (using the same download link sent to you).
Let me know if it still doesn't work for you (sorry for the trouble).

